# What are the most challenging / most rewarding?



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Without wishing to get caught on the definition of work as it may encompass a variety of areas such as parenting, employment, owning a business, being a student, volunteering, being a carer etc. What do you consider the most challenging and the most rewarding aspects of your work? 

Gentlemen, please feel welcome to contribute your thoughts too.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
The most rewarding and challenging aspects of my work are the same: There are problems I have to solve that I don't know how to solve - but have to figure out. If I fail, a number of people will have significantly negative impacts - mostly to their careers. If I succeed, there will be positive impacts. I can even argue that there is some global positive impact to society if I succeed.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Definitely the creative aspect of it is the challenging part. You have a device that is often difficult to use effectively. My work focuses on making it easier to use and delight our end customer. 

The reward is to read reviews of our work online  or receive various industry awards.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

The challenge: working with people to meet the objectives that are assigned to me. The success / enjoyment: working with people to meet the objectives that are assigned to me. I have been very fortunate to have worked with and for some really great people and that is what makes the difference to me. Yes, there are a few that I really wish I NEVER MET - but that is maybe 1% of the population the way I got it figured.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

heartsbeating said:


> Without wishing to get caught on the definition of work as it may encompass a variety of areas such as parenting, employment, owning a business, being a student, volunteering, being a carer etc. What do you consider the most challenging and the most rewarding aspects of your work?
> 
> Gentlemen, please feel welcome to contribute your thoughts too.


I may be challenged this summer , there is a chance I will be taking a part time job working with the handicapped, I've had the tour of the Home.. The boss a close friend of mine. I will find this challenging as I've always felt so sad , almost like a grieving for those born with debilitating disabilities... My friend, she has worked here ALL HER LIFE, a Nun hired her in her teens...she has a whole different perspective.. she calls them her friends, she knows they see her as "family".... she has always spoken how THEY have inspired her.. and I've seen it - almost to bring me to tears. She is a better person for having this position.. she is the most encouraging woman I KNOW ... it's quite fascinating to me...I could use some of that...especially in this area...

She spoke on the tour how OUR MOODS can affect them -just walking into a room...(this is true with all of us , isn't it!)...I watched how she interacted with them, they beam, they laugh...there is "connection" there, even with brain injuries... This will be challenging for me.. I know I can do it.. but getting comfortable , finding my place...seeing more through my friends eyes.. I want that. 

Not sure I could call any of my other jobs challenging....thinking back to high school.. I was on the SHY side, kept a very low profile...but inwardly I am very open /engaging, really NOT shy at all - but assertive.... my 1st job at age 16... Kentucky Fried Chicken...this helped me come out of my shell some ...boosted my confidence ...working with the public.. it's something I've always enjoyed...Many people hate that sort of thing.. but I've always liked it.. new faces.. some variety coming & going.. 

I find reward (enjoyment) in writing, why forums are so alluring to me...I wouldn't even care to make a dime...but if I can help someone in some way.. to feel better.. to inspire them.. to give a different perspective.. I find REWARD in that.. there are so many voices on the net though..we're just a crumb.. ya know.. but yet. I am drawn to it.. unfortunately I like to debate some too.. which can get me in trouble. 

I also find great Joy in people Photography.. giving memories away... I have done this all my life.. I care about memories. so in my world.. I assume others probably do.. or would like to look back. have some old photos.. a few of my friends have told me.. if not for MY pictures over the years.. they wouldn't have hardly any.. I like to see people's faces light up -over things like that.. 

And children... ...my Joy/ terribly rewarding..oh but* the worries* that come along with parenting ....I have found our 2 son's 1st breakups ...a difficult time (I know others would feel this is small ... but for them at the time ..IT WAS BIG)....we can't grieve for them.. they just have to go through it.. watching our kids loose their Footing.. their optimism... that took a bite out of me.. it's like I took on their pain... happy to say 2nd son has finally moved on.. has his eye on a new girl & tonight showed me his Valentines card with a poem he wrote (he's got the writer gene I guess) -to give to a new romantic interest.. at least he's putting himself out there! 

I was reading about this not long ago.. with the whole "rewards" thing...it kinda goes to our motives too... what we get out of something....how this relates back to our overall happiness...



> There are two main types of goals/aspirations:
> 
> Extrinsic aspirations depend on contingent reaction of others and are typically engaged in as a means to an end. This type of aspiration includes such things as money, fame, and image (appealing appearance).
> 
> ...


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Most challenging is dealing with people that don't know their job very well. Most rewarding is when something I did saves lives and property.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Most challenging aspect is getting out of bed and making myself go sell myself to a soulless evil company that does not have anyone's best interest at heart.

Most rewarding aspect is that I'm slowly gaining enough knowledge and skill to leave them.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Without wishing to get caught on the definition of work as it may encompass a variety of areas such as parenting, employment, owning a business, being a student, volunteering, being a carer etc. What do you consider the most challenging and the most rewarding aspects of your work?
> 
> Gentlemen, please feel welcome to contribute your thoughts too.


Its the daily challenge to come up with innovative and unique solutions to the disasters created by others. I love that


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> She spoke on the tour how OUR MOODS can affect them -just walking into a room...(this is true with all of us , isn't it!)...I watched how she interacted with them, they beam, they laugh...there is "connection" there, even with brain injuries... This will be challenging for me.. I know I can do it.. but getting comfortable , finding my place...seeing more through my friends eyes.. I want that.


It will be interesting whether and how your perspective may change working with people with disability, challenging your own stereotypes and preconceived notions. Seeing through your friends eyes... I'm curious what is the motivation for you wanting that perspective and whether than in itself will adjust with time. As people, we are communicating whether verbally or otherwise. I'd imagine the connection between your friend and the people she works with and for, has been developed through trust and mutual respect. Well done for recognizing this experience will be personally challenging for you and not letting that hinder you. I look forward to learning how and where the journey takes you on a personal level.

_'The term persons with disabilities is used to apply to all persons with disabilities including those who have long-term physical, mental, intellectual or sensory impairments which, in interaction with various attitudinal and environmental barriers, hinders their full and effective participation in society on an equal basis with others.'_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Most challenging aspect is getting out of bed and making myself go sell myself to a soulless evil company that does not have anyone's best interest at heart.
> 
> Most rewarding aspect is that I'm slowly gaining enough knowledge and skill to leave them.


How will you determine when the knowledge and skill gained is enough to move on?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> How will you determine when the knowledge and skill gained is enough to move on?


When I'm able to convince some other company of the same.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

heartsbeating said:


> It will be interesting whether and how your perspective may change working with people with disability, challenging your own stereotypes and preconceived notions.


 Getting back to your thread @heartsbeating ... on the job now.. but still fairly new..

I don't know that I had any preconceived notions -other than always feeling...I would rather not be here than live like that..(and it sounds awful to say that!)... I am the type if I couldn't walk or feed myself, do for myself..... I'd rather just DIE, call Jack Kevorkian please ! .. unless there was hope to get back to normal... That whole Teri Schiavo thing sickened me... (very controversial subject) ...I would have let her go.. I'm not one for extra measures to prolong life.. 

Yet where I work... in their mission statement is to DO every extra measure to preserve life.. my personal feelings on myself -would not disqualify me from working there...so long as I operate with compassion & caring.. 

In the last month, coming home telling husband all about what I am learning, feeding the people, some of the stories, co-workers, their experiences...he's commented 3 times now..."you really seem to LIKE your job".. so yeah.. who would have thought ! 

One of my individuals is the age of one of our sons, I have a feeling I may get attached to that one. He studies you with these beautiful green eyes... like he has so much to say...but can't get it out.. you just REALLY feel for them..I have this desire to just take his hand, hold it, this mothering thing going on...his Mother hasn't been there in years. This is their life, their home...we are closer than family. 

My friend says.. how can any of us complain about our lives .. when we see the plate others have been dealt... I have to remind myself the majority has only KNOWN this.. as how tormenting it would be to have tasted what we have to have it ripped away... these are the harder situations, if they have enough brain function still there to realize. 

One could walk, talk.. then slowly lost more abilities, now has a trach, tries so hard to communicate, she clutches her baby doll studying it's face with admiration/ happiness...seeing her light up like that talking to her doll... to her this IS "her Baby, her pride & joy".....the 1st day I worked with her in training..she picked up my hand & kissed it, telling me she loves me ! ...here ... I was feeling "awkward", with the hands on, the interacting ... it was like she wanted ME to feel comfortable.. very touching.. Many little moments like this.. 



> Seeing through your friends eyes... I'm curious what is the motivation for you wanting that perspective and whether than in itself will adjust with time. As people, we are communicating whether verbally or otherwise.


 We had the Communications lady come in & speak for an hr on the Non-verbal forms... it's something I've never THOUGHT about.. I was rather amazed at how much "Laptops", interactive tools, buttons to push has helped them speak, open their world up unto us...to better care for them... 



> I'd imagine the connection between your friend and the people she works with and for, has been developed through trust and mutual respect. Well done for recognizing this experience will be personally challenging for you and not letting that hinder you. I look forward to learning how and where the journey takes you on a personal level.


 I am guilty of taking this particular job because I love the hrs & the pay...not because I am necessarily the best fit for this sort of work.. but I find some satisfaction that I can "do it"... feeling good about it...


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> One of my individuals is the age of one of our sons, I have a feeling I may get attached to that one. He studies you with these beautiful green eyes... like he has so much to say...but can't get it out.. you just REALLY feel for them..I have this desire to just take his hand, hold it, this mothering thing going on...his Mother hasn't been there in years. This is their life, their home...we are closer than family.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> One could walk, talk.. then slowly lost more abilities, now has a trach, tries so hard to communicate, she clutches her baby doll studying it's face with admiration/ happiness...I never seen her light UP SO MUCH.. to her this is "HER BABY, her pride & joy".....the 1st day I worked with her in training..she picked up my hand & kissed it, telling me she loves me ! ...here ... I was feeling "awkward", with the hands on, the interacting ... it was like she wanted ME to feel comfortable.. very touching.. Many little moments like this..


Bless you, SA.


----------

